
Show HN: Google Images Restored - aehtyb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-images-restored/ncndcebmkibkhopclfdjfacgfholcghi
======
itcrowd
I am interested but not convinced (I rarely use Google these days). Could you
on the Chrome store:

1) Show a comparison between old and new image search results?

2) Explain why the old style is better?

optional: 3) In broad strokes, how you achieve this? Permissions required?

